# Why are tops of truck beds so high?



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 50k?* Loaded up one tons are approaching 100k. *
> 
> That's why you get a flat bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dayum, I hope that includes laundry service for a couple years.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

flashheatingand said:


> Dayum, I hope that includes laundry service for a couple years.


I was just looking at a 2018 GMC 3500 loaded for only $68,000 on the sticker. Had pretty much everything I could imagine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I’ve heard the newer trucks are making it tough for people who pull 5’ers too.


You need an adjustable neck/down tube on a goose neck for these taller trucks, even 5th wheels are sitting at an off angle. End up with tail wag. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> I was just looking at a 2018 GMC 3500 loaded for only $68,000 on the sticker. Had pretty much everything I could imagine.


I know the 18 f350 CC 4x4 dually platinum will crack 100k with tax title and licence. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

They must make all their profit on the loaded trucks. I find it hard to believe that some nice leather, trim, and some electronics can add $40k


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

All I want is a 2018 3/4 ton extra cab diesel 4x4 with cloth seats, a/c and a power window/lock option. Bluetooth radio would be nice.

I don't need power mirrors, auto start, collision avoidance, etc. Just a basic, but nice work truck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Golden view said:


> They must make all their profit on the loaded trucks. I find it hard to believe that some nice leather, trim, and some electronics can add $40k


17 f350 CC LB 4x4 XL package with 6.7 is like 48k. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I know the 18 f350 CC 4x4 dually platinum will crack 100k with tax title and licence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wonder how much the dually option adds? 

Is there any other advantage beyond heavier tongue weight?

The gmc didn’t have dually, but it had everything else. Diesel, leather, crew, 5th wheel ready. Nice lookin truck. I couldn’t use that thing as a work truck though, it’s for mah and pah to tow their oversized camper around the country.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

At 100k and only like 7 years to pay it off, that is crazy nuts. That's two houses in some parts of the country with 30 years to pay off.

I just can't see where you get 100k worth of anything in a truck. 50k is too much for me.

Maybe that's why I'll always drive 10 plus year old rigs I suppose.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

SPG said:


> Sounds like you want a Japanese Kei truck. The bed is about knee high and the sides even fold down like a tailgate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one.........but only as a beater. More like a flatbed trailer w/ a motor.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It was pretty hard for me to put $28K into a vehicle. 100K is stupid.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 50k? Loaded up one tons are approaching 100k.
> 
> That's why you get a flat bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The problem with flatbed trucks is the level is higher then the wheels. So your still lifting higher to load/work from.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Irronicly........in this thread one of the advertising is for a super small SUV acting like the Beverly hill billy's. 

Trucks are over rated for hauling things....

Tow this small glove box to sleep in and put the furniture on the roof........but hey come Monday you can sit in rush hour traffic like everyone else.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll never forget walking out of home depot one day. The loader clerk waiting for a customer to pull into the loading area. We said our hellos. Then he looks over and says "[email protected]#k ......they brought their earth muffin truck!" And right then a prius parks next to the lumber cart he was standing with that had 6 sheets of drywall. Not even rack of any sort on the roof.

By the time I pulled out with my truck I saw they had a couple sheets on the roof. I bet the twine will hold it no problem.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I always like to do that to the guy who's loading. It's almost always for an appliance. He says get the vehicle and I always say I'll bring the Prius around.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I saw a good one the other night. Guy has a 16' bundle of trim sticking out the sunroof (forward, like a unicorn) of some kind of late model mini SUV. I'm sure he damaged it when he hit the speedbump on the way out the parking lot, if not before.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know but I'll figure it out









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

New ride John?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a new year isn't it?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I got sick of you and Travis having truck ass pickups and decided I better look the part LOL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I got sick of you and Travis having truck ass pickups and decided I better look the part LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Lmao! I do like my ride..heated leather seats and all! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Lmao! I do like my ride..heated leather seats and all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


He sure gave us a bunch of crap for them didn't he... :laughing:

Hope he got the AC seats, it gets hot in Texas.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I don't know but I'll figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That didn't take long...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That didn't take long...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What's that

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I had a red Ford Diesel at one point. Got pulled over every friggin weekend in that thing. 

Never got ticketed, but always got pulled over.

******* Profiling is what it was.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> I had a red Ford Diesel at one point. Got pulled over every friggin weekend in that thing.
> 
> Never got ticketed, but always got pulled over.
> 
> ******* Profiling is what it was.


I get pulled over often anyway, never get tickets. I know all the cops.:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> What's that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


To go from I'm no truck ass my truck has vinyl floors.... Too full truck ass.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> To go from I'm no truck ass my truck has vinyl floors.... Too full truck ass.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Took 10 Years brother. Most people think a decade is a long time. LOL

I still have my truck with vinyl floors and I've got a big ass dually for when I'm not playing soccer dad. LOL. I don't need a big truck to haul me and my briefcase around.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> I had a red Ford Diesel at one point. Got pulled over every friggin weekend in that thing.
> 
> Never got ticketed, but always got pulled over.
> 
> ******* Profiling is what it was.


What's the initial reason for the stop when it happens? Pulled out of a lot too fast, or something?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> People want bigger and better. If they made them lower than the competition, they would be perceived as not as good I suppose.
> 
> My 2001 Superduty feels like a baby truck when I park next to newer rigs these days, but it is much taller than my 96 Chevy 1 ton dually was.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:




Absolutely,that way the drivers can feel like they are the lead stallion and run over their competition. It's the I'm bigger than you mindset.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

fjn said:


> Absolutely,that way the drivers can feel like they are the lead stallion and run over their competition. It's the I'm bigger than you mindset.


Lmao you guys look way too deep into everything. I'd be just as cocky in a 72 ford pinto with rust and primer. If I could whoop your ass or take a job from you in an f 250 I can do it in a pinto. 

If you look at my responses in Threads 5 years ago and longer I've always had that mentality and I have proven it driving different vehicles for sales.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Took 10 Years brother. Most people think a decade is a long time. LOL
> 
> I still have my truck with vinyl floors and I've got a big ass dually for when I'm not playing soccer dad. LOL. I don't need a big truck to haul me and my briefcase around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


On a long enough time line all tradesmen get a manny van eh?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> What's the initial reason for the stop when it happens? Pulled out of a lot too fast, or something?


Not sure. I had a headlight out for like a year or so. It always happened as I was leaving the country bars at 1am. 
Definitely never getting another red truck

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> On a long enough time line all tradesmen get a manny van eh?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've got 2 of the dang things. As soon as youngest kid moves out I'm selling them and buying a 72 3/4 ton 2wd flatbed chevy
And a 1980 single cab long bed toyota. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jaws said:


> Lmao you guys look way too deep into everything. I'd be just as cocky in a 72 ford pinto with rust and primer. If I could whoop your ass or take a job from you in an f 250 I can do it in a pinto.
> 
> If you look at my responses in Threads 5 years ago and longer I've always had that mentality and I have proven it driving different vehicles for sales.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


We'll just toss your Pinto into the back of my truck and then you can say you get better gas mileage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> What's that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk





Lettusbee said:


> I've got 2 of the dang things. As soon as youngest kid moves out I'm selling them and buying a 72 3/4 ton 2wd flatbed chevy
> And a 1980 single cab long bed toyota.
> 
> 
> ...


I spent the lions share of my driving life buying old crap and fixing it myself. The last 4 vehicles have been brand new...I don't miss fixing up old crap at all...and I spend about 1/3 of my miserable fvcking life behind the wheel. If that much of my day is spent with my ass parked in the same seat it better be heated, and it better have a decent sound system.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep my first new truck was great. I still have it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Well ill be a man and admit it, it's a little tall for a regular height dude. Have to order running boards and a 5' bed height is making it a ***** to work out of today. Have to get in the back all the time lol

Crazy for a stock 3/4 4x4


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Well ill be a man and admit it, it's a little tall for a regular height dude. Have to order running boards and a 5' bed height is making it a ***** to work out of today. Have to get in the back all the time lol
> 
> Crazy for a stock 3/4 4x4


John don't let'em bust your balls. They just know how to live. A/C seats are worth at least 10k. Couple that with remote start and it's always a nice 72 degrees coming out of the office:laughing:. The best way to deal with putting things in the bed...

Get an office job:laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Deckhead said:


> John don't let'em bust your balls. They just know how to live. A/C seats are worth at least 10k. Couple that with remote start and it's always a nice 72 degrees coming out of the office:laughing:. The best way to deal with putting things in the bed...
> 
> Get an office job:laughing:




My new truck has heated seats, not impressed. Think I’d rather have a heated steering wheel.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> My new truck has heated seats, not impressed. Think I’d rather have a heated steering wheel.


Mine has both....It's great.

On a cold day it can take 20 min of driving to warm up a diesel, those heated seats and wheel are almost necessary.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> My new truck has heated seats, not impressed. Think I’d rather have a heated steering wheel.


I've got that too. I even used it one morning hah


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I've got that too. I even used it one morning hah


Move to Ottawa, you may you it a little more often. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got to go pick this up this week. Buddy bought brand new one and I am getting his old one off of him.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Which diesel does it have?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Which diesel does it have?


His new one is a 6.7. The old one is a 1997 with the 7.3. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> His new one is a 6.7. The old one is a 1997 with the 7.3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know you weren't a big fan but I would still contest the 7.3 was the best small diesel engine ever made. The only one that compares in my mind is the 24 valve 5.9 Cummins. Overall though, the Ford was a much better truck. I owned both as 4x4 LB CC duallys and would take the Ford every time.

That's a nice looking truck too. If I could have found a deal on one I would have bought that instead of my Manny can, but.... A/C seats are so much more civilized.

Pass the grey poupon:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Got to go pick this up this week. Buddy bought brand new one and I am getting his old one off of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


95?

Those 7.3 powerstrokes for some badass diesels


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

'97 Ford trucks didn't have the stupid curves on a truck. They were still squared up like they should be. I think 95 to 99 were some of the best looking trucks ford ever made. Their late 70's looked pretty badass too. Spent all my high school years in a CC LB F250. Loved that truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaws said:


> 95?
> 
> Those 7.3 powerstrokes for some badass diesels


97

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> '97 Ford trucks didn't have the stupid curves on a truck. They were still squared up like they should be. I think 95 to 99 were some of the best looking trucks ford ever made. Their late 70's looked pretty badass too. Spent all my high school years in a CC LB F250. Loved that truck.


97 was the last year of this style in a 250 and 350. 150 changed in late 96. There were no 98 250/350. It was a 99 superduty 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I graduated in 01 and there was a senior when I was a sophomore who had a 95 7.3 powerstroke just like that one but it was red and white. Custom tool box and grill guard. I envy that truck something fierce. That thing was a pulling machine, he pulled a hay trailer for the Mezegars, and I was a loader for the Mezegars until after my senior summer. I never saw that truck get too weighed down, and the four wheel drive would pull the trailers out of some pretty marshy spots

Besides looking cool it represented more money for sitting in the AC and pulling a trailer.... When you are loading hay and 105 degree heat and high humidity you will think about that truck a lot. Lol


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

overanalyze said:


> New ride John?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


He was tired of his brother talking smack with having power windows plus his arm won't get so tired rolling the window down on Friday's to hand out checks :whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AustinDB said:


> He was tired of his brother talking smack with having power windows plus his arm won't get so tired rolling the window down on Friday's to hand out checks :whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I blame my subcontractors for needing so many checks.:thumbsup::laughing:

Some of them larger than others, what was the last clients statement? Your tile Setter/carpenter/craftsman is a criminal:laughing::clap:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

66 ford Bronco they have on the showroom floor as a display

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> 66 ford Bronco they have on the showroom floor as a display
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No pic John?...I hope you have one. I would like to see it. I had a 68 for a long time. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Whoops









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

there is what looks to be a 66/67 on 1431 just west of Lago Vista. It's on Craigslist.


----------



## Bardiel (Mar 15, 2021)

Well, you know I have never actually got that question in my mind, however that is a really great question I would say. The only ... proper explanation that I can find, is that people actually want bigger and higher trucks, which is kind of.... stupid in a certain way. This is already kind of a trend actually, as I do not really think that there is such a need to get them bigger bigger and higher and higher. Honestly, I have a 2020 dodge 3500 ram. Man, that thing is huge! I actually need it as I am taking part at the avatarfleet.com driver recruitment program, as I am looking for a new job.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Since the zombie has arisen, I'm a huge fan of my '94 chevy 1500 for working out of daily. Never could figure out the attraction of the higher bed. The rail is at least 10" lower than modern trucks. 80 lb cement bags and wheelbarrows aren't getting lighter.

Got a fancy, newer '97 3500 for heavier stuff. lol

Daughter just bought a 2000 s10. I'm going to have to steal that as I get older.😏


----------

